# How much sugar beet?



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I feed my mare (who is 19 years old and 16 hands- doesn't have lami or any other conditions but drops weight easily) the following split across 2 feeds daily:

1 x Mug Baileys High Fiber mix
1/2 scoop of cooked cereal meal (upped accordingly if weight gain is needed) 
1x Baileys Lo-Cal Balancer (this was Stud Balancer up until last year as she had a foal)
Handfull of Molly
and 2 scoops of sugar beet.

Supplements- 
Apple Cider Vinegar (added to the beet)
Suppleze
Rosehips
Linseed (cooked and crushed) 

Someone told me that I'm giving too much beet. Personally, I can't see that as she's a good weight, good condition, but wondered if anyone else thought it was too much? Don't want her developing any issues??


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sugarbeet or speedibeet??


I feed my 19yo who this year has been hard to keep weight on.

ad lib hay


1scoop kalm and condition
1scoop barley rings
1scoop speedibeet for moisture
1scoop alfa a oil (she also gets another scoop at the bottom of her hay trug over night)

She gets this twice a day now.


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

I feed my TB mare who is 23 the following:

2 scoops of Hifi Original with Apple
2 scoops of Veteran & Vitality
2 scoops of speedibeet.

She gets this twice a day with as much haylage as she wants.

Her supplements are Feedmark ExtraFlex with rosehips.

She is looking very well this winter


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Sugarbeet, as I said. She won't touch speedi beat, fuss pot.

Can't feed her anything with alfalfa in it...she comes out in a nice, scabby rash. :skep:

She also gets as much haylage as she wants. I make sure her nets are full and she has a tub at lunch time. Seems to be ok as there's always some left when I get down at night.


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

I feed my 19 year old mare, 1 scoop fibergy, 1 scoop build up, and one scoop grass nuts (soaked and they swell to about 4 times the size) 3 times a day

TBH if your horse is maintaining a nice condition/weight then you are feeding the right amount and I wouldn't cut any out unless she starts to get porky


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

Horse and Hound said:


> I feed my mare (who is 19 years old and 16 hands- doesn't have lami or any other conditions but drops weight easily) the following split across 2 feeds daily:
> 
> 1 x Mug Baileys High Fiber mix
> 1/2 scoop of cooked cereal meal (upped accordingly if weight gain is needed)
> ...


If she is the right weight then keep her on what she is on. My mare when she was young was terrible to keep weight on and she had lods of sugar beet and barley to keep her looing right. She is now 20, 21 in April and is a very good doer so only has a small amoutn of food and she is retired due to injury :sad:.


----------

